# Chicago Support group-young adults



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Wondering if any young adults out there in the Chicago area would be interested in forming a support group?


----------



## sk5440 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi I am a young adult (27 yr old male) interested in maybe attending a support group to see what it is like - I am newly diagnosed with IBS.


----------

